# Hi From Seattle, WA



## Big P (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I saw an advertisement for AT on the outdoor channel and decided to check it out. I'm liking all of the info. I have never bought a bow and have only shot 5 so far. So, I hope to purchase soon for next hunting season.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Big P. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

Big P said:


> Hello Everyone! I saw an advertisement for AT on the outdoor channel and decided to check it out. I'm liking all of the info. I have never bought a bow and have only shot 5 so far. So, I hope to purchase soon for next hunting season.


Big P - check out the Nock Point in Mount Lake Terrace .. right off exit 178 I beleive it is. Am there most saturdays. Next 26 lane indoor range - Bills a great guy


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Big P (Jan 23, 2010)

craigos said:


> Big P - check out the Nock Point in Mount Lake Terrace .. right off exit 178 I beleive it is. Am there most saturdays. Next 26 lane indoor range - Bills a great guy


Thanks for the info. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

